
Possible Biological Explanations for Kids’ Escape from Covid-19 - SQL2219
https://www.the-scientist.com/news-opinion/possible-biological-explanations-for-kids-escape-from-covid-19-67273
======
GardenStick
""There is good evidence that children get infected and have a fairly high
titre of virus but just don’t have serious disease,” agrees Ralph Baric, a
coronavirus researcher at the University of North Carolina at Chapel Hill. He
saw a similar phenomenon in his mouse studies with the original SARS
coronavirus (SARS-CoV). Although SARS-CoV can replicate fairly well, “younger
animals are really resistant to infection in terms of the disease,” he says.
When Baric tested older animals, he says, the severity of SARS illnesses rose.
In one experiment, one-fifth of mice infected with SARS aged 3–4 weeks died,
whereas all of the mice 7–8 weeks old died.""

